# CC Manchester/Cheshire Spring ride? (Fixed or otherwise)



## longers (3 Feb 2010)

Anyone fancy something similar to what you did last time? I do.

Sort out a date and route amongst yourselves and I'll try and tag along.


----------



## John the Monkey (3 Feb 2010)

Something gentle, maybe? I've not done a long ride since the old king died, not with the Snowpocalypse and all.


----------



## dan_bo (3 Feb 2010)

I'll try and get along. March sometime?


----------



## trio25 (3 Feb 2010)

A Sunday would be good for me, working saturdays at the moment.


----------



## marinyork (3 Feb 2010)

As long as its not more than 40 miles I'll come along (having problems with distance at the moment).


----------



## dan_bo (3 Feb 2010)

marinyork said:


> As long as its not more than 40 miles I'll come along (having problems with distance at the moment).



Not on your own there bro. Done one fifty since christmas.


----------



## potsy (3 Feb 2010)

Fossy's already mentioned the next one including 'the wizard' think he said after the cat ride?


----------



## fossyant (4 Feb 2010)

What's all this.... 

Any preferences then folks.......Flat, Lumpy, Hilly....

Stockport Station again for a start. Do you want flat with the wizard, or a few bumps (Higher Poynton area) then flat - cafe stop - might have to be the caravan place on the A50, or the Garden Centre further North.

There is one in Potts Shrigley, but it's too early in the ride, and one in Rainow, but the hills upto that will put some folk off.

Link Here:-

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=e...2,-2.085809&spn=0.345735,0.92282&source=embed


----------



## fossyant (4 Feb 2010)

Oops..just seen the other thread - rideable on Fixed...right, going round Potts Shrigley is out. Similar route to last time ???????

The Wizard on Fixed.....it's do-able ,just, on a 74"...bit like riding up a 1 in 4 for a half a mile......

I'll get me mapping head on this evening...


----------



## RedBike (4 Feb 2010)

I'm in. 

I'm fine going up most of the hills fixed wheel around Pott Shigley but coming down most of them is 'intresting'.


----------



## RedBike (4 Feb 2010)

Saturday please.


----------



## fossyant (4 Feb 2010)

This is what we did on road bikes.....with the wizard last May...

Novembers ride did a slight detour round Alderley.

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-kingdom/stockport/535897295579

I'll plot a lumpy route too, but not with one of the steep climbs near the Lyme Park entrance near Potts Shrigley....


----------



## fossyant (4 Feb 2010)

Potential Route - 30 miles to cafe, then 20 back

http://www.mapmyride.com/route/gb/stockport/945126531345789670


----------



## potsy (4 Feb 2010)

Looks good that fossy,any date in mind yet? Are we going for sunday again?


----------



## fossyant (4 Feb 2010)

Profile of above....


----------



## fossyant (4 Feb 2010)

Sundays seem best, any suggestions on dates - Last Sunday in March is out, so are the next two - so......Sun 21st March ...?


----------



## potsy (4 Feb 2010)

fossyant said:


> Profile of above....


Just remembered I'm busy that day


----------



## fossyant (4 Feb 2010)

Looks worse than it is really..............

The Lump at 18 miles is coming out of Prestbury.......nothing bad. BTW I stretched the hills, this is the default.........


----------



## alecstilleyedye (4 Feb 2010)

on that profile, i may bring the claud out…


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (4 Feb 2010)

alecstilleyedye said:


> on that profile, i may bring *the claud* out…


... you have her stored at home? 



(sorry!)


----------



## alecstilleyedye (4 Feb 2010)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> ... you have her stored at home?
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry!)



upside down in the cellar


----------



## trio25 (5 Feb 2010)

As long as the ride is at trio pace - quite slow - I will be there!


----------



## fossyant (5 Feb 2010)

trio25 said:


> As long as the ride is at trio pace - quite slow - I will be there!



You are not slow. So stop calling yourself slow.  You weren't slow on the track....


----------



## Tharg2007 (5 Feb 2010)

i would be up for lumpy, wizzard out of the question for me on fixed though as the bob jackson has a 78.8" gear on it now (48x16), would be happy to push it up though if the route must go that way.


----------



## fossyant (5 Feb 2010)

78"..you monster.......... no Wizard


----------



## potsy (5 Feb 2010)

Tharg2007 said:


> i would be up for lumpy, wizzard out of the question for me on fixed though as the bob jackson has a 78.8" gear on it now (48x16), would be happy to push it up though if the route must go that way.


You can push mine up an all Tharg


----------



## longers (5 Feb 2010)

Tharg2007 said:


> i would be up for lumpy, wizzard out of the question for me on fixed though as the bob jackson has a 78.8" gear on it now (48x16), would be happy to push it up though if the route must go that way.



I thought you had a stable of bikes with incremental gear differences between them for every occasion? Not so? 

I'd have liked to try the Wizard on seventy inches, how does it compare to going over Mottram Fossy? 

I'm happy to go where you all decide and hope the date suits as well.


----------



## Tharg2007 (5 Feb 2010)

potsy said:


> You can push mine up an all Tharg



haha ok, so long as you get off it first


----------



## potsy (5 Feb 2010)

Tharg2007 said:


> haha ok, so long as you get off it first


What use is that pal? Oh go on then,as it's you


----------



## Tharg2007 (5 Feb 2010)

will also be sporting some new guards on it too, so not going to get caked in shoot this time


----------



## fossyant (5 Feb 2010)

74" up the Wizzard is not much fun..... I'd have never have bothered, until I bumped into a guy on the same run.....except the git had 63" and single speed.... I stupidly said ....OK............

74" on the Wizzard is like a 1 in 4 on a 39 x 21.... for at least 1/2 mile..

The longer route is fixed friendly, so was our November route which isn't listed, but scoots the Wizard, but does climb the same elevation over a little longer........ 

TBH I thought it was fine on 74" and the pace is conversational.


----------



## trio25 (6 Feb 2010)

fossyant said:


> You are not slow. So stop calling yourself slow.  You weren't slow on the track....



I think if you check the facts I was in fact the slowest over one lap on the track! My skill is going slowly for a long time!


----------



## Tharg2007 (7 Feb 2010)

so, who's in on this then?
can we set a date so I can book it in my diary and say yay or nay ? im up for sunday or saturday.
What kind of start time are we looking at? a later start would be good, like 11am maybe ?


----------



## potsy (7 Feb 2010)

I propose Sunday 28th March to coincide with the start of BST start anytime after 10am.Over to you.
Scrap that just seen fossy's earlier post about the last sunday being a no no,21st then?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (7 Feb 2010)

Sunday mornings are taken up with Swimming lessons for the Eldest where we all go and get wet (Wifey does some lengths whilst I entertain nipper in little pool, then when Eldest has finished her lesson I get to play with her whilst Wifey looks after nipper... Military Precision outing!!) but she is having an ear operation in a couple of weeks and so will be banned from the pool for 4 weeks... so if the ride is within this time then I may be up for it!! 

Fancy having a crack at the Wizard too, be amusing for everyone else at the very least!


----------



## Tharg2007 (8 Feb 2010)

i hear Ant my have a fixed bike soon, im sure he will be up for it.


----------



## totallyfixed (8 Feb 2010)

Two more here as we missed the last one, as long as a date is fixed [excuse pun] soon. Happy to do any distance / route etc. We will be staying at Holmes Chapel so anyone riding in from there let us know. Both on fixed.


----------



## fossyant (8 Feb 2010)

Proposing Sunday 21st March, the week before Cheshire Cat 100.

May be on a road bike though, shake down for the Herety prior to the Cat, plus may need my Garmin on some of the 'extra' lanes I've thrown in....


----------



## a_n_t (8 Feb 2010)

Tharg2007 said:


> i hear Ant my have a fixed bike soon, im sure he will be up for it.




trying to decide between a powertap or a fixie!


----------



## Tharg2007 (8 Feb 2010)

a_n_t said:


> trying to decide between a powertap or a fixie!



get both 

anything else to tell us?


----------



## a_n_t (8 Feb 2010)

Tharg2007 said:


> anything else to tell us?




erm, don't think so?


----------



## Tharg2007 (8 Feb 2010)

a_n_t said:


> erm, don't think so?



oh ok then


----------



## potsy (8 Feb 2010)

Tharg2007 said:


> get both
> 
> anything else to tell us?





a_n_t said:


> erm, don't think so?





Tharg2007 said:


> oh ok then


Sounds like the script to 'Last of the Summer Wine' or other boring telly show.
Come on Tharg you obviously know sommat


----------



## a_n_t (8 Feb 2010)

potsy said:


> Come on Tharg you obviously know sommat



yeah, spill the beans!


----------



## Tharg2007 (8 Feb 2010)

a_n_t said:


> yeah, spill the beans!




hehe just something a little bird told me


----------



## Landslide (8 Feb 2010)

[playground chanting]
Ant's got a girlfriend!
Ant's got a girlfriend!
Ant's got a girlfriend!
[/playground chanting]


----------



## Tharg2007 (8 Feb 2010)

Landslide said:


> [playground chanting]
> Ant's got a girlfriend!
> Ant's got a girlfriend!
> Ant's got a girlfriend!
> [/playground chanting]



I think he's past that, but not past it


----------



## a_n_t (8 Feb 2010)

Tharg2007 said:


> hehe just something a little bird told me




was it a stork?


----------



## Tharg2007 (9 Feb 2010)

a_n_t said:


> was it a stork?



hehe that's what I was getting at but the bird reference was something else


----------



## Tharg2007 (9 Feb 2010)

Bike now ready for this ride, mudguards and new rear light after the smart 1/2 watt went walkies.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (9 Feb 2010)

Don't correct your monitors... it is actually *that* yellow!!


----------



## a_n_t (9 Feb 2010)

Tharg2007 said:


> hehe that's what I was getting at but the bird reference was something else




Yes, I've recently become a dad, how could I forget??!!


----------



## fossyant (9 Feb 2010)

Preferences then - 40 odd or 50 odd miles ride, Spinney Cafe for a stop, Wizard or not - if not Wizard it's Middlewood Higher Poynton (nice lanes round there).


----------



## fossyant (9 Feb 2010)

a_n_t said:


> Yes, I've recently become a dad, how could I forget??!!



How's it going, getting any sleep yet ?


----------



## potsy (9 Feb 2010)

fossyant said:


> Preferences then - 40 odd or 50 odd miles ride, Spinney Cafe for a stop, Wizard or not - if not Wizard it's Middlewood Higher Poynton (nice lanes round there).


I vote 40 miles and whichever is flattest
Was that you tonight in Gatley mate,mechanical issues? Just got a quick glimpse of a cyclist red jacket pulled into a side road,I was doing about 20mph going the other way so no chance to tell.


----------



## fossyant (9 Feb 2010)

potsy said:


> I vote 40 miles and whichever is flattest
> Was that you tonight in Gatley mate,mechanical issues? Just got a quick glimpse of a cyclist red jacket pulled into a side road,I was doing about 20mph going the other way so no chance to tell.



Nope - was in car - had to go to a 'conference centre' for a day long meeting - no bike parking (despite it being owned by Manchester Uni)......

Two colleagues chained their bikes to a gutter down pipe..... I was asked, and said why (no secure bike parking)...would have been twice as quick on a bike, had to sit in traffic.  At least the car got a run for a change.


----------



## fossyant (9 Feb 2010)

potsy said:


> mechanical issues?



That deffo ain't me...you know what I am like...............

Obsessed mech freak.............


----------



## potsy (9 Feb 2010)

fossyant said:


> Nope - was in car - had to go to a 'conference centre' for a day long meeting - no bike parking (despite it being owned by Manchester Uni)......
> 
> Two colleagues chained their bikes to a gutter down pipe..... I was asked, and said why (no secure bike parking)...would have been twice as quick on a bike, had to sit in traffic.  At least the car got a run for a change.


Gatley/Cheadle was rammed tonight,had great fun passing all the cars.
Don't blame you on the parking,have got 2 decent locks and still won't leave my good bike anywhere I can't see it.
On a mega fitness/diet now ready for the ride,need to lose about 10lbs before I can even contemplate it


----------



## fossyant (9 Feb 2010)

I need to shift a fair few lbs for the Cheshire Cat....ideally..... argh......... 

I just need a couple of 50 plus mile hilly rides in...... not the weight, just miles in legs....


----------



## Tharg2007 (9 Feb 2010)

fossyant said:


> I need to shift a fair few lbs for the Cheshire Cat....ideally..... argh.........
> 
> I just need a couple of 50 plus mile hilly rides in...... not the weight, just miles in legs....



just get a bigger chain ring, you will feel it in the legs


----------



## Tharg2007 (9 Feb 2010)

oh and each time there's a chance to lose some weight a delicious fatty meal turns up


----------



## a_n_t (9 Feb 2010)

fossyant said:


> How's it going, getting any sleep yet ?



not too bad, I'm quite a night owl anyway


----------



## longers (1 Mar 2010)

fossyant said:


> Proposing Sunday 21st March, the week before Cheshire Cat 100.



Is this still the plan?

Has where and when to meet up been mentioned yet?


----------



## fossyant (2 Mar 2010)

All gone quiet............. 21st still preferred I think. Meet up Stockport Station - not the best of places but it's easy to find. 2 routes...... one similar to last 2 times, with the Wizard chucked in - 40 odd miles, or a slightly different one going near Higher Poynton - 50 odd miles.

Might just warm up by the 21st....


----------



## Tharg2007 (2 Mar 2010)

i reckon i'm in


----------



## Tharg2007 (2 Mar 2010)

im out now, going out on the saturday and planning on having a skin full


----------



## fossyant (4 Mar 2010)

Tharg2007 said:


> im out now, going out on the saturday and planning on having a skin full



And...it's a good hangover cure....


----------



## Tharg2007 (4 Mar 2010)

fossyant said:


> And...it's a good hangover cure....



that may be true but I will be drunk and in charge of a bicycle


----------



## RedBike (4 Mar 2010)

Its Stockport station on the 21st, but what time?


----------



## fossyant (5 Mar 2010)

9 - 9.30 ish - suggestions....?


----------



## trio25 (6 Mar 2010)

I'm working the 21st so I won't be there, have fun though!


----------



## totallyfixed (7 Mar 2010)

9.30 would be better for us as we will be riding in from Holmes Chapel, but happy to go with majority.


----------



## longers (8 Mar 2010)

I vote for half nine as well, but am also happy to go with the majority.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (8 Mar 2010)

I *may* be able to make it... pencil me in please, me old China.

9.30 should be fine for me, but happy to go with whatever people think.


----------



## dan_bo (8 Mar 2010)

9.30's fine by me. meet failsworth longers?


----------



## longers (8 Mar 2010)

Yip.


----------



## fossyant (11 Mar 2010)

Right...

So far....

Fossy
Longers
Dan
Totally Fixed +1
Sh4rky (possibly)

9.30 stockport Station - We'll do the longer route (Some nice lanes round the back of Poynton).

http://www.mapmyride.com/route/gb/stockport/945126531345789670


----------



## Alun (14 Mar 2010)

I wouldn't mind coming along, where's the best place to park?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (14 Mar 2010)

dan_bo said:


> 9.30's fine by me. meet failsworth longers?


You guys heading down towards the A6? I'll be heading over that way (assuming I'm in, still unsure but the Missus has said "fine" as long as she's feeling better... will know later in the week) and could meet you where we were supposed to meet you last time, Dan (when you decided to try and fell a tree with you and your bike).


----------



## fossyant (15 Mar 2010)

Alun said:


> I wouldn't mind coming along, where's the best place to park?



Plenty of parking at Stockport Station/Grand Central Leasure Complex.


----------



## dan_bo (15 Mar 2010)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> You guys heading down towards the A6? I'll be heading over that way (assuming I'm in, still unsure but the Missus has said "fine" as long as she's feeling better... will know later in the week) and could meet you where we were supposed to meet you last time, Dan (when you decided to try and fell a tree with you and your bike).



Yeah that's a plan!


----------



## dan_bo (15 Mar 2010)

Meeting, that is, not felling a tree with myself.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (15 Mar 2010)

What sort of time? I was thinking about 9.15 but am not sure exactly how far from Stockport it is (although it all seemed to be pretty much downhill).


----------



## longers (15 Mar 2010)

Alun said:


> I wouldn't mind coming along, where's the best place to park?



Great - it'll be quite a bit flatter than your ride yesterday!



fossyant said:


> Plenty of parking at Stockport Station/Grand Central Leasure Complex.



Map here. 

Is it pay and display? I dunno.


----------



## potsy (15 Mar 2010)

longers said:


> Great - it'll be quite a bit flatter than your ride yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't think it is on a Sunday.
Have a good one lads,I'm not up for this one,still feeling a bit 'man flu' type after effects.Will definately come to the next one.


----------



## longers (15 Mar 2010)

Sure you won't be reet by sunday Potsy? Next time eh?


----------



## potsy (15 Mar 2010)

longers said:


> Sure you won't be reet by sunday Potsy? Next time eh?


I struggled a bit last time tbh,and I feel less fit now than I did then.
And I'm still a bit heavier too,not quite lost my xmas weight gain.
5 weeks off bike when it was icy didn't help either.Will be much better prepared for the next one,have a good one.


----------



## fossyant (16 Mar 2010)

Route Profile - only 1000ft of climbing. Hills at Higher Poynton and climbing out of Prestbury


----------



## RedBike (16 Mar 2010)

I've just seen the weather forecast. 

Knowing just how inaccurate they are I wouldn't worry too much yet but I would start
getting your waterproofs out ready!


----------



## fossyant (16 Mar 2010)

RedBike said:


> I've just seen the weather forecast.



You can really go off some people............


----------



## dan_bo (17 Mar 2010)

LALALALALALALA NOT LISTENING LALALALALALALA


Sharky, I reckon 8.45-9.00 ish meself.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (17 Mar 2010)

dan_bo said:


> Sharky, I reckon 8.45-9.00 ish meself.


Okay. Whereabouts?


----------



## dan_bo (17 Mar 2010)

Corner of stockport road/st johns' road?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (18 Mar 2010)

dan_bo said:


> Corner of stockport road/st johns' road?


Should be fine, assuming I remember to check Google.maps to see where it is. 

Fossmeister... can we alter the route very slightly, please, Guv? I need to post a car park pass through the door of my colleague's Sister's house on Webb Lane - all it needs is to turn left a bit earlier on the A6 (down Edward Street rather than Nungreave Lane) and then right onto Spring Gardens which leads onto Hall Street and onto the route you had on Mapmyride. Webb Lane is at the very start of Spring Gardens and her house is at the very start of Webb Lane nearest the main road.

Pretty please?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (18 Mar 2010)

i've got an unexpected pass for this one so sorry for being a bit late to the party.

is the route going past the unicorn pub like last time, or where would be a good place to meet up as i probably couldn't get to stockport for that sort of time (lazyness).

i might even bring the claud out for a run if it's dry, although whether or not i risk the sprint rims and tubs or stick with the less lovely 700c mismatched wheels is up for debate.


----------



## dan_bo (19 Mar 2010)

Sharky- Longsight Library.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (19 Mar 2010)

dan_bo said:


> Sharky- Longsight Library.


Okey doke. See you there.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (19 Mar 2010)

alecstilleyedye said:


> i've got an unexpected pass for this one so sorry for being a bit late to the party.
> 
> is the route going past the unicorn pub like last time, or where would be a good place to meet up as i probably couldn't get to stockport for that sort of time (lazyness).
> 
> i might even bring the claud out for a run if it's dry, although whether or not i risk the sprint rims and tubs or stick with the less lovely 700c mismatched wheels is up for debate.


The route is somewhere in this thread a few pages back... unsure whether it takes in the Unicorn pub though as I have no idea where that is (even though we met you there last time ).


----------



## fossyant (19 Mar 2010)

Alec, we are coming down Hole House Lane, crossing London Road then going down Bonis Hall Lane (shouldn't be too bad) then Prestbury. 

Say the junction of London Road/Bonis Hall Lane for 10.30am - it's at 15 miles and we should be there within the hour.

http://www.mapmyride.com/route/gb/stockport/945126531345789670


----------



## fossyant (19 Mar 2010)

alecstilleyedye said:


> i've got an unexpected pass for this one so sorry for being a bit late to the party.



My "pass" is costing me 'Sunday Lunch' at the local restraunt when I get back.....


----------



## potsy (19 Mar 2010)

fossyant said:


> My "pass" is costing me 'Sunday Lunch' at the local restraunt when I get back.....


Will you have time to clean the bike before lunch though,you won't be able to relax if you leave it dirty


----------



## fossyant (19 Mar 2010)

potsy said:


> Will you have time to clean the bike before lunch though,you won't be able to relax if you leave it dirty



Of course, can't go till it's done you know !


----------



## dan_bo (19 Mar 2010)

fossyant said:


> My "pass" is costing me 'Sunday Lunch' at the local restraunt when I get back.....



Pah. Is that it? I'll see your sunday lunch and raise you an afternoon at the trafford centre..... She's worth it though.


----------



## fossyant (19 Mar 2010)

dan_bo said:


> Pah. Is that it? I'll see your sunday lunch and raise you an afternoon at the trafford centre..... She's worth it though.



Lunch and Trafford Centre...oh nooooooooooooo


----------



## longers (20 Mar 2010)

It's wet now but the forecast for tomorrow is dry, quite cool early on and barely a breeze. Excellent! Bike is clean and flapjack will be baked later.


----------



## fossyant (20 Mar 2010)

The cafe looks OK.......home made cakes....

http://www.spinney.co.uk/about-spinney/cafe.php


----------



## alecstilleyedye (20 Mar 2010)

fossyant said:


> Alec, we are coming down Hole House Lane, crossing London Road then going down Bonis Hall Lane (shouldn't be too bad) then Prestbury.
> 
> Say the junction of London Road/Bonis Hall Lane for 10.30am - it's at 15 miles and we should be there within the hour.
> 
> http://www.mapmyride.com/route/gb/stockport/945126531345789670



i'll meet you at the hole house lane junction or the left turn off bonis hall lane, as the junction of london and bonis is not a good place for a group to stop at.


----------



## fossyant (20 Mar 2010)

Hole House it is !!!


----------



## fossyant (20 Mar 2010)

The cloud has been shifting very slowly from the west...had a fab sunset here and had a good view of the cloud bank clearing........... !!!!!


----------



## dan_bo (20 Mar 2010)

fossyant said:


> The cloud has been shifting very slowly from the west...had a fab sunset here and had a good view of the cloud bank clearing........... !!!!!



Woohoo!


----------



## fossyant (20 Mar 2010)

PS still going via Redes Mere - so we'll all be covered in sh1t...anyway......1 mile road..has more sh!t than the other 50 miles combined........ ah well............. guards or not............. don't wear white............


----------



## fossyant (20 Mar 2010)

Spoiler.................

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...GddHZeWDpYOPWKORSpj4RA&cbp=12,353.25,,0,-0.84

You don't get these in Manchester/Cheshire...often..if ever... check out the cobbles a bit down the road.... love this road..................


----------



## fossyant (20 Mar 2010)

Here.......

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...=53.3652,-2.093437&spn=0.001093,0.002411&z=19


----------



## dan_bo (20 Mar 2010)

So streetview does have its uses! the road before its' had some sellotape as well!


----------



## Christopher (20 Mar 2010)

Jutland Street in Manchester (off Store Street) is a little cobbled climb near Piccadilly Station! Quite hard too as it is or was uneven and you can't get any momentum from the 90 degree turn off Store St...


----------



## dan_bo (20 Mar 2010)

You know what? i've lived in manchester for 30 of my 34 years and been riding its streets for longer than I can remember but i've never done more than walk up the bugger!


----------



## fossyant (20 Mar 2010)

dan_bo said:


> So streetview does have its uses! the road before its' had some sellotape as well!



Hmm., the road is sh1t, but the scenery is good........ you'll all be swearing at me tomorrow.........don't look at the road...........it's worth it....

I take me best bike down this.......


----------



## longers (20 Mar 2010)

I used to use that road a lot to get to and from the old brickworks. In a car.


----------



## fossyant (20 Mar 2010)

Frustruck said:


> Jutland Street in Manchester (off Store Street) is a little cobbled climb near Piccadilly Station! Quite hard too as it is or was uneven and you can't get any momentum from the 90 degree turn off Store St...




Found it..........

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...oid=fL4ov_EZEFzoAm1ZajCOAA&cbp=11,323.31,,0,5

Looks cool...but it ain't no Swiss hill........


----------



## fossyant (20 Mar 2010)

longers said:


> I used to use that road a lot to get to and from the old brickworks. In a car.



The Brickworks is a legend climb.....it's great if you've got your climbing legs...... if not it's terrible..........

PS we pass within a mile of the brickworks tomorrow........Alec will be hissed if we do it, we won't get back to the junction for at least another hour............


----------



## fossyant (20 Mar 2010)

dan_bo said:


> You know what? i've lived in manchester for 30 of my 34 years and been riding its streets for longer than I can remember but i've never done more than walk up the bugger!



34..you young bugger......................


----------



## dan_bo (20 Mar 2010)

Ah but i look much older.......


----------



## longers (20 Mar 2010)

fossyant said:


> The Brickworks is a legend climb.....it's great if you've got your climbing legs...... if not it's terrible..........



I did commute by bike to the brickworks from Glossop. Once was enough.

Chunal, Hayfield, Disley then past the Hilton and over the top.

It's a fair run up from the Legh Arms as well.


----------



## trio25 (20 Mar 2010)

Have a great ride folks, I'm stuck working!


----------



## dan_bo (21 Mar 2010)

Good ride that. Very good actually. Nice to meet you all. Me n Longers barped down the A34 (he doesn't half wheelsuck doesn't he?)and got home before the united fans got out of the pub. Cheers for the route fozz. I still get completely lost around there.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (21 Mar 2010)

great ride and great company; shame about the carrot cake (or lack thereof). 

how did you get on with the coke/water mix in the bottle sharkey? mine blew the valve open twice on the a50 but still a great drink…

the route back to macc via prestbury was 'character building' on fixed to say the least


----------



## longers (21 Mar 2010)

Yep, cheers all for a grand day out. From thick fog to plenty of sunshine.

Thanks for the route Fossy, thanks for the tow home Dan and good to meet you Alecs, Steve and Helen.

Sore knee after the cafe is a mystery. No indication of it going to happen, maybe the loose cleat wasn't put back quite right 

Bongo Fury!


----------



## fossyant (21 Mar 2010)

Thanks guys & gals...... The 1000ft of climbing that Mapmyride said was actually 2500 feet  of climbing in reality - the web apps can't cope with the short hills..... oh and me taking us up that hill at the back of Lyme Park, near Potts Shrigley , that wasn't planned.......

Just got in after a nice Sunday roast at the local restaurant.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (21 Mar 2010)

I'll agree with all the above about a great ride out. No ice-cream though... very disappointed, Fossmeister!!! 

Got home just before 2.30pm having clocked up a (IMO) rather hilly (in parts) 64 miles. Beautiful weather, great route, smashing company. All in all a cracking ride.

As for the patented Coke-n-water mix... errr, it's still on the shelf in the hallway, having been hardly touched!  I'll stick to one or the other in future, me thinks!!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (21 Mar 2010)

anyone know what the average speed for the ride was? i'm having to make a rough guess on milage based on the route as i have no computer on the claud. i can use the average speed to make an estimate of ride time.


----------



## fossyant (21 Mar 2010)

Average was about 15.4mph - that includes the hills you missed out !


----------



## alecstilleyedye (21 Mar 2010)

ta, but perhaps the route back through prestbury would make that about right then 

maybe i should get a £4 comp from lidl tomorrow…


----------



## Alun (21 Mar 2010)

Great ride Fossy, and thanks for seeing me back to Stockport. I checked the map again and there is definately an ice cream icon at the cafe stop ! Those beans on toast have given me wind.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (21 Mar 2010)

next time we could stop at redesmere for ice cream. failing that, wheelock hall farm has a very good ice cream shop, or if we go for a hilly one next time (fixed for the loonies only) blaze farm (a54 between cat and fiddle and bosley x-roads) also does its own ice cream…


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (21 Mar 2010)

Alun said:


> Great ride Fossy, and thanks for seeing me back to Stockport. I checked the map again and there is definately an ice cream icon at the cafe stop ! *Those beans on toast have given me wind*.


Not surprised, there must have been a full industrial size can of beans on those pieces of toast!!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (21 Mar 2010)

compared to the priest's hole café in audlem, those beans on toast looked like french toast with a couple of beans. best beans on toast in cheshire bar none.


----------



## fossyant (21 Mar 2010)

I put the ice cream icon on the map - it's the only food one mapmyride had......sorry......

Some ride data...surprisingly lumpy......... max hr for me 181......


----------



## fossyant (21 Mar 2010)

PS Sorry to Steve and Helen for all the pot holes............... hence we generally go for bullet proof wheels round here !!!! Tried to get my LBS to lace up some hand built wheels radially on the front last year - "no chance" he said, "or sign a disclaimer........" ...point taken...........


----------



## Alun (21 Mar 2010)

alecstilleyedye said:


> next time we could stop at redesmere for ice cream. failing that, wheelock hall farm has a very good ice cream shop, or if we go for a hilly one next time (fixed for the loonies only) blaze farm (a54 between cat and fiddle and bosley x-roads) also does its own ice cream…



Is it possible to visit all of them in one ride, or would that be about 400 miles?


----------



## potsy (21 Mar 2010)

Alun said:


> Is it possible to visit all of them in one ride, or would that be about 400 miles?


There's an idea for the next one,the cheshire ice cream cc ride I'd make a special effort to go on this one


----------



## fossyant (21 Mar 2010)

Alun said:


> Is it possible to visit all of them in one ride, or would that be about 400 miles?



Possibly...but I ain't going up the Cat on a fixed.......(not particularly steep, but a long grind)........ long ride though...100 miler....


----------



## totallyfixed (21 Mar 2010)

No worries about the potholes, well maybe one or two where you couldn't hear a stone hit the bottom. Great ride and very good company. Latest report is that Helen has passed out, she fell asleep muttering something about unexpected mountainous terrain and heavy bikes. I expect I might hear more about that tomorrow.
Seriously, we couldn't have had a better day, thank you all for sharing that with us.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (21 Mar 2010)

Alun said:


> Is it possible to visit all of them in one ride, or would that be about 400 miles?



perfectly so. redemere's in macc (more or less), from which to blaze via sutton/langley (no need to bother with the cat) and from there down the a54 to wheelock hall via congleton and sandbach.

actually, lose redesmere and go to granellis in macc itself. lovely ice cream.


----------



## fossyant (21 Mar 2010)

alecstilleyedye said:


> perfectly so. redemere's in macc (more or less), from which to blaze via sutton/langley and from there down the a54 to wheelock hall via congleton and sandbach.
> 
> actually, lose redesmere and go to granellis in macc itself.



Job for you....... plan a CC ICE CREAM RIDE....... hot sunny day g'teed !!!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (21 Mar 2010)

fossyant said:


> Job for you....... plan a CC ICE CREAM RIDE....... hot sunny day g'teed !!!



http://www.mapmyride.com/route/gb/cheshire/804126921481125985

here you go. i've guessed the location of blaze farm but it's near enough. hilly at the start once out of macc, but once you're out of congleton it's pretty flat.


----------



## trio25 (22 Mar 2010)

So any pictures folks?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (22 Mar 2010)

don't think so this time


----------

